# I am "XD-less"



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, finally made the deal - no more XD45... I am XD-less...

It was a good gun. I just don't care for polymer 45s as much as I thought... I'll stick to 1911s... I was going to send the gun off for a trigger job - and then figured, "what am I doing?"

Oh well... U XD guys - enjoy your guns....


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

it was a shame i didn't get to take yours off your hands, but it's a good thing that you sold it. enjoy the 1911 thats the next pistol ill be getting. almost bought a used kimber for around 600 the day i purchased my XD9.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 1911 makes a nice range gun, as long as you're easy on your guns. For a gun used for defense, I'd take the XD any time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my 1911 and the Nighthawk I plan to buy in 2009 will just be range guns.

My p99 is my nightstand gun, and my P99c and new FNP are my carry guns.

For carry - I prefer a polymer gun. But for range fun in a 45ACP, polymer doesn't do it for me. 

I also kept hitting my thumb on the slide release during recoil when I shot that XD45. I don't have that issue with other guns - not sure why I kept doing it on that 1 gun... Oh well...


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

How much did you sell it for?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$525. I think I paid $550 for it. It had 200 rounds thru it.


----------

